# Info on Smugglers Notch Sycamore unit?



## bdemerchant (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a "sycamore 44" 2 bedroom unit on hold at Smugglers Notch- can someone give me any info on if this is a "Keeper"? Thanks


----------



## 3kids4me (Mar 10, 2011)

Sycamores is a nice building, but we can't advise you if it is a keeper until you tell us when specifically you are going!


----------



## bdemerchant (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks- it's for March 27-April 03-we want to go Spring Skiing


----------



## IreneLF (Mar 11, 2011)

With a unit in  Sycamores, you'll  also have access to a large heated pool and an exercise room.   Unit is lovely.
As Smugglers just got 37" of snow in one shot this week, things look pretty good for skiing on 3/27.
Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 11, 2011)

I own in this community. You'll like it a lot!


----------



## lizhecht (Mar 11, 2011)

Can't go wrong at Smuggs I know they have some older units but they are better than even some others I've stayed at and the onsite skiing is always great as long as there is snow.. if not. Go to a wine tasting.


----------



## bdemerchant (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info-I appreciate it - we did confirm it-


----------

